

I want to learn Javascript. Give me an advice - aberatiu

Like the title says, I want to learn Javascript. I'm very impressed of what can be done with node, backbone.js, jQuery and all sorts of js libraries. For a noob like me, what you suggest as a starting point. Please be nice with me, I'm still learning.
PS: I'm rather good at PHP, HTML and CSS3 and C, so I'm not that new to programming.
======
CyberFonic
Since you already know C, you also know most of JavaScript. The syntax is very
similar. I would suggest loading up nodeJS and using it in REPL mode to work
your way through the basics. printf = console.log() - without the formating
:-(

Then starts the hard part of getting a handle on DOM. I recommend David
Flanagan's "Rhino book" and Douglas Crockford's articles which you may find at
www.crockford.com. In my experience Chrome and Safari developer tools let you
explore effectively. Although reading the W3.org standards documents does help
clarify difficult points.

~~~
aberatiu
Thanks a lot! The reason I'm starting to learn JS is that I want to create an
app baset on node.js. The idea is there, but the skills aren't what they need
to be :D

------
awaage
If you know some programming, you're kinda where I was when I started learning
Javascript. I just jumped in using jQuery, because I wanted to write cross-
browser code. Start by looking through the jQuery plugins website, find cool
plugins you want to use, and incorporate jQuery plugins into your apps. Look
through the plugin code to learn how it works. Then make your own plugins when
you need them. For backbone.js, the online tutorials are good. You'll get the
hang of it - good luck!

~~~
aberatiu
One silly question: Can a full app be created using only backbone.js, HTML and
CSS? Something like a multiplayer game, for example?

~~~
awaage
Yes - it really depends on your needs. For example, i have recently done a
ruby on rails backend, with backbone.js for frontend app. You can use PHP for
backend, with backbone for frontend. In fact, that's a great place for you to
start learning. Backbone.js will be used for your client-side code that runs
in the browser.

------
kaiwetzel
The top answer at [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-
star...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2353818/how-do-i-get-started-with-
nodejs) lists some really nice resources, including information on node.js and
javascript in general. There is also <http://www.manning.com/resig/> a new
book John Resig, author of jQuery - havn't checked it out, though.

~~~
aberatiu
Thanks, the stackoverflow link apears to have anything I'll need to learn.

------
tobylane
Ignore w3schools. Don't get hooked/dependant on
jquery/coffeescript/objective-j but do know how to use them. Get into the
habit of things like progressive enhancement.

------
i0nutzb
Professional JavaScript for Web Developers (Wrox Programmer to Programmer) by
Nicholas C. Zakas <http://t.co/Z0JoXla>

------
clyfe
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/a_re-
introduction_to_javasc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/a_re-
introduction_to_javascript)

~~~
aberatiu
Thanks man, this is exactly what I wanted. Owe you one LaterEdit: Isn't the
page a bit old? I mean, 2006 is a loong way back in technology "time". Much
has happend till now.

~~~
clyfe
Javascript hardly changes. For beginning, that is perfect. There is also
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/> great for beginners, but too much yada yada
for my tastes. Books recommended:

David Flanagan, JavaScript: The Definitive Guide

Crockford, Javascript the good parts

J Resig, Secrets if javascript ninja

J Resig, Pro JavaScript Techniques

------
chrito
<http://ejohn.org/apps/learn/>

------
scottporad
If you're not new to programming, then I'd recommend a simple Javascript
tutorial. You'll pick it up quickly.

For example, <http://lmgtfy.com/?q=javascript+tutorial>

~~~
aberatiu
That's obvious, but more than 90% of those tutorials are cr*p. You, for
example, from where exactly did you learn Javascript?

